# Stanley #7 refinished



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I scored this plane recently on craigslist for $30. It was in decent shape but had a broken tote. I opted to clean it up, repaint it, and sand/polish all of the hardware. The hadle and tote are made from curly bubinga, and tiger maple. I decided to alternate the grain of the maple to make the handles stronger. This beast produces nice wide shavings pretty effortlessly! :icon_smile:


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice job! The mail lady just delivered an old #5 a few minutes ago. I got work to do.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

PURTY ! Not a "C" is it ? I'd have to perform un-natural acts.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

A work of art, you need a glass case for that one.

Thanks for saving a piece of history.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Julian,
Very nice job. Looks great. I have one of those hanging on the wall for probably 15 years now. Got it at a flea market for 10.00. The guy wasn't minding his booth and his buddy in the next booth sold it to me for ten bucks.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Steve, I am pretty sure it's a B model from the 30's, not a corrugated bottom one.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Still purty though ! Sorry . . . kidding. Its my "C-jones" talking !


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

What did you use to paint it?


----------

